# HBO/Cinemax on DISH!



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH put some names to some test channels they uplinked ...
Looks like some will be stream only.

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
307 MAX Cinemax (HD) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) Regional Restriction
308 5SMAX 5 Star MAX (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) Regional Restriction
309 MOMAX More MAX added to SVOD (50002) (SVOD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
310 HBO HBO (East) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) Regional Restriction
311 HBOW HBO West (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) Regional Restriction
312 HBO2 HBO 2 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) Regional Restriction
313 HBOLT HBO Latino (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) Regional Restriction
314 HBOSG HBO Signature added to SVOD (50002) (SVOD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
315 HBOFM HBO Family added to SVOD (50002) (SVOD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)

26259 HBO added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
26260 HBO2 added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
26262 HBOLT added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
26263 HBOW added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
26265 5SMAX added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
26266 MAX added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
26261 HBOFM (315) added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
26264 HBOSG (314) added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)
26267 MOMAX (309) added to SVOD (50002) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)

Full report: Uplink Activity for May 2021
Channels made active: Changes seen 7/28/21 at 3:12pm ET (v05) (in this thread)

When they left: HBO and Cinemax Removed (November 1st, 2018)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Former channels not listed ...
HBO2W HBO 2 West
HBOCY HBO Comedy
HBOZ HBO Zone
MAX-W Cinemax West
ACMAX Action Max
MAX-L MaxLatino


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

Besides the lack of most of the formerly-carried west coast feeds, I also noticed that there are no satellite-delivered SD feeds for those on Western Arc still using really old SD-only receivers. The SD feeds shown above are streaming-only. However, since these feeds are still in testing, maybe the other feeds/channels will be added if the channels go live to subscribers. For all we know, Dish may already have those other feeds and/or additional channels in testing, but they simply didn't label those feeds with this particular uplink.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, well, well, very interesting. Looks like DISH and WarnerMedia may have come to terms.

As for the channels carried via satellite vs. streaming, I would've thought they'd go with HBO Family instead of HBO 2 for the fourth HBO slot on the satellite. I also wonder if we won't see Warner kill off a few of those HBO linear channels, like Comedy, Zone and Signature, in the near-ish future. I think they want to drive as much viewing as possible to the HBO Max app.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Well, well, well, very interesting. Looks like DISH and WarnerMedia may have come to terms.
> 
> As for the channels carried via satellite vs. streaming, I would've thought they'd go with HBO Family instead of HBO 2 for the fourth HBO slot on the satellite. I also wonder if we won't see Warner kill off a few of those HBO linear channels, like Comedy, Zone and Signature, in the near-ish future. I think they want to drive as much viewing as possible to the HBO Max app.


As far as that goes, isn't HBO Max already available through the Amazon Prime app on Hopper 3, Hopper With Sling, and select Joey models? There had been some restrictions on actually accessing HBO content that way, but I could see those restrictions being lifted with this deal. If HBO and Dish are truly cooperating, I could see HBO inserting some ads between movies on their Dish feeds, telling subscribers to go to the Amazon Prime app and sign up for HBO to access more HBO content. Perhaps it would be some kind of bundle discount deal, for people who already subscribe to the linear/streaming VOD channels. That is, unless Dish also strikes a deal to make a native HBO Max app directly available through the Hopper.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

crodrules said:


> As far as that goes, isn't HBO Max already available through the Amazon Prime app on Hopper 3, Hopper With Sling, and select Joey models?


No. The Amazon Prime subscription requires that you use the HBO Max app to with your Amazon authentication get the full palette Max offerings.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Right. Only the core HBO service/library, not the entire HBO Max, has been available via Prime Video Channels, Amazon's add-on subscription platform for the Prime Video app. When the two companies struck a new deal for HBO Max last Nov., they agreed to allow those currently subscribing to HBO via Prime Video Channels to use their Amazon credentials to log into the separate HBO Max app at no additional charge (i.e. the same way it works for those who get HBO via a cable TV operator).

But HBO will disappear from Prime Video Channels completely at some point in 2021, when the original distribution agreement expires. At that point, folks who pay for HBO via Amazon will *only* be able to watch in the HBO Max app. HBO content will no longer be accessible in the Prime Video app.

You won't be able to watch HBO on Amazon's channels platform starting next year

So once HBO leaves Prime Video Channels, there really will be only two ways to watch HBO: through a cable TV service's own UI/app (i.e. linear HBO channels plus on-demand) and through the HBO Max app. "Cable TV service" includes Hulu with Live TV and YouTube TV in addition to traditional operators like Comcast, Charter, Verizon FiOS, DirecTV and, soon perhaps, DISH.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> So once HBO leaves Prime Video Channels, there really will be only two ways to watch HBO: through a cable TV service's own UI/app (i.e. linear HBO channels plus on-demand) and through the HBO Max app. "Cable TV service" includes Hulu with Live TV and YouTube TV in addition to traditional operators like Comcast, Charter, Verizon FiOS, DirecTV and, soon perhaps, DISH.


Interesting. So, this may help explain HBO's sudden interest in returning to Dish. They have already lost Orby (due to Orby's bankruptcy) and are now about to lose Amazon as a distributor also.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

crodrules said:


> Interesting. So, this may help explain HBO's sudden interest in returning to Dish. They have already lost Orby (due to Orby's bankruptcy) and are now about to lose Amazon as a distributor also.


You'll still be able to sign up for HBO Max on Amazon devices (Fire TV, Fire tablets) and then be billed by Amazon. Same situation as now exists with Roku, Apple and Google. So Amazon will still be a distributor, but purely of the HBO Max app, not HBO as an add-on service to Prime Video.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

crodrules said:


> They have already lost Orby (due to Orby's bankruptcy) and are now about to lose Amazon as a distributor also.


Orby? I doubt they ever provided enough subscribers for HBO to notice. What was it, four channels for $18? (HBO, HBO 2, HBO Comedy, and HBO Signature) Did that include access to streaming?

I believe, two and a half years after AT&T set terms for HBO that DISH could refuse, that AT&T has decided to give DISH a better deal than offered years ago. The sale of control of DIRECTV may also have something to do with the change with AT&T approaching the day when they will no longer compete with DISH (and Sling TV) for customers.

The channel list has been cut to six linear HD channels via satellite (four HBO, two CINEMAX) and three others via linear streaming channels in DISH's guide. I expect DISH customers will have access to HBOMax to receive the rest of HBO's content. Years ago DISH carried 15 channels (plus SD duplicates) as two premium add ons. I would not be surprised to see the current test channels be offered as a one package deal (with HBOMax).

There may be more channels uplinked before the package goes live. The numbering range doesn't leave any gaps (other than above and below) but it is possible. I am expecting the channels we see to become the package DISH customers are offered.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> I expect DISH customers will have access to HBOMax to receive the rest of HBO's content. Two years ago DISH carried 15 channels (plus SD duplicates) as two premium add ons. I would not be surprised to see the current test channels be offered as a one package deal (with HBOMax).


Yes, WarnerMedia isn't striking any new deals that allow for distributors to sell HBO without also including access to HBO Max. So it will definitely be included. I'd even expect the deal to provide for the HBO Max app to become available on recent-model DISH receivers (e.g. Hopper 3).

As far as having Cinemax included in the HBO/HBO Max package, that wouldn't surprise me, although I'm not aware of any other MVPD doing that. Cinemax has little value on its own, IMO, and is very much overpriced at the $10-12 being charged for it as an a la carte service. Depending on the wholesale pricing they work out, it might make more sense for DISH to throw it in free with HBO/HBO Max to juice sales.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Yes, WarnerMedia isn't striking any new deals that allow for distributors to sell HBO without also including access to HBO Max. So it will definitely be included.


Hey, look what I found! AT&T (which owns Warner Media) is still offering HBO as a standalone service without HBO Max, for those who want that:
Add HBO to DIRECTV, AT&T TV or U-verse TV | Get HBO Max
(Fine print all the way down near the bottom)
_"*HBO® stand-alone is also available.*

HBO® stand-alone includes access to your HBO channels and On Demand® on your DIRECTV or U-verse TV video product. Access to HBO MaxTM is not available with this subscription."_


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

crodrules said:


> Hey, look what I found! AT&T (which owns Warner Media) is still offering HBO as a standalone service without HBO Max, for those who want that:
> Add HBO to DIRECTV, AT&T TV or U-verse TV | Get HBO Max
> (Fine print all the way down near the bottom)
> _"*HBO® stand-alone is also available.*
> ...


Yeah, for some reason, AT&T will still sell just HBO, without access to HBO Max. I knew they were still offering standalone HBO as a direct-to-consumer streaming service (what they used to brand as "HBO Now"). It's kinda hard to find, and they make you aware that for the same $14.99/mo price you can get all of HBO plus a lot more content (4,000 vs 10,000 hrs of content) with HBO Max. But HBO standalone is still available. Didn't realize that they were still offering it that way on their various cable TV platforms too. I can't even really imagine what the point of offering it that way is. Obviously, if you only want the linear HBO channels and the cable box's HBO OnDemand library, no one is forcing you to activate and use the HBO Max app. (And there are still millions of HBO cable subscribers who haven't done so, even though they're entitled to it at no additional charge.)

Only other system I know of still doing that is YouTube TV. I assume that standalone HBO on their system is a relic of the previous contract which has yet to expire. It's possible that other distributors are also quietly offering standalone HBO, in addition to HBO Max, but Warner is not renewing/initiating any contracts (as they would be doing with DISH) for only HBO. Gotta offer HBO Max too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, for some reason, AT&T will still sell just HBO, without access to HBO Max.


They seemed pretty adamant that they would no longer offer HBO as a standalone when they were arguing with Amazon and Roku.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

harsh said:


> They seemed pretty adamant that they would no longer offer HBO as a standalone when they were arguing with Amazon and Roku.


No, the main point of contention was whether or not the non-HBO content in HBO Max could be aggregated into those companies' own apps, e.g. Prime Video and The Roku Channel. As a separate matter, yes, Warner absolutely wanted Amazon and Roku (and all other distributors) to include access to the HBO Max app as part of an HBO subscription. I don't think either Amazon or Roku necessarily had a problem with that (just as a subscription to HBO via Prime Video Channels had always gotten you access via the separate HBO Now app too).

But at least in Amazon's case, Warner was reportedly willing to let them continue to distribute HBO inside the Prime Video app (as Hulu still does in their app). What they weren't willing to do was let the other non-HBO stuff from HBO Max ever be accessed any way other than in their own HBO Max app. Have to wonder at what point in the future that Warner shuts down the HBO OnDemand platform and makes the HBO Max app the only way to consume *all* their content (other than whatever linear HBO channels still remain at that point).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> It's kinda hard to find, and they make you aware that for the same $14.99/mo price you can get all of HBO plus a lot more content (4,000 vs 10,000 hrs of content) with HBO Max. But HBO standalone is still available.


In a way it sets a price point for those who want the broadcast feeds without the streaming or are in a position where they can receive broadcasts but not high speed internet. If HBO has DISH charge $14.99 for HBO on their receiver (four HBO channels via satellite plus two channels via in guide streaming plus access to HBOMax) and potentially more for the two satellite and one streaming CINEMAX channels people who don't have Internet need a price point. "HBO Stand Alone" is that price point. (Sorry, no discount for not having Internet access.)

Consider $14.99 for four HBO channels. $11 for two CINEMAX channels. That is what satellite only subscribers would receive if AT&T TV's pricing was applied. Except with an Internet connection DISH customers would get six HBO and three CINEMAX channels where AT&T TV only offers three HBO and one CINEMAX linear channels for those prices. There is a heavy reliance on On Demand (HBOMax).


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> In a way it sets a price point for those who want the broadcast feeds without the streaming or are in a position where they can receive broadcasts but not high speed internet. If HBO has DISH charge $14.99 for HBO on their receiver (four HBO channels via satellite plus two channels via in guide streaming plus access to HBOMax) and potentially more for the two satellite and one streaming CINEMAX channels people who don't have Internet need a price point. "HBO Stand Alone" is that price point. (Sorry, no discount for not having Internet access.)


Yes, perhaps that is Warner's internal thinking -- so they can't be accused of treating their partners' customers any differently than they're treating their own direct customers.

I do wonder what is going to happen next month when the "ad-lite" version of HBO Max launches with ads in all the non-HBO content. (It also will lack the WB theatrical premiere films that the original $15/mo version of HBO Max has, but otherwise the two will have the same content library.) All the HBO content will continue to be ad-free, which is really something when you consider that not long ago, just HBO by itself cost $15-18/mo, depending on the distributor. Soon you'll be able to get all of HBO, all ad-free, for only $10/mo (if the rumors/leaks prove true) plus another 6,000 hours of content with limited ads, should you care to watch any of it.

What I wonder is whether cable TV distributors will have the option of selling the cheaper version of HBO Max to their customers. Because keep in mind that over half, maybe 2/3, of HBO Max subscribers still pay for it as an add-on to their cable TV package. If all those folks can keep the traditional HBO ad-free experience on their cable box (live and recorded linear, plus on-demand) while slicing $5 off their bill, I'd think a lot of them will do it. Which would be a huge revenue hit for Warner and their cable TV partners. Heck, a bunch of those folks haven't even bothered to fire up the HBO Max app yet. They just watch and record the linear HBO channels and maybe use the HBO OnDemand library built into their cable box. So what do they care if there are streaming ads in The Flight Attendant or Hacks or re-runs of Friends? They haven't discovered that stuff yet anyhow (and/or don't care about it).

If I was calling the shots at Warner, I'd stipulate that access to the live linear HBO channels remain exclusive to the $15/mo product. And I'd also include live streams of them inside the HBO Max app (the way Showtime and Epix have always included live linear channels inside their standalone direct-to-consumer apps) but only for those who get the $15/mo version. If you get the cheaper $10/mo version, no linear channels anywhere and no HBO OnDemand in the distributor's UI (their cable box or app). You only get access to the app itself across all the different devices for which it's available.

Anyhoo, I'm looking forward to that new Angelina Jolie thriller "Those Who Wish Me Dead" that debuts tonight. Why go to the theater when it's available same-day on your big screen TV in 4K Dolby Vision?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HBO has decent content but I didn't get hooked on any of their originals so I really have not missed having the HBO/Cinemax suite of channels over the past year. The one show I would watch every week that it was on was "Last Week Tonight". But amazingly (and possibly stupidly) a good portion of the show is available for free on YouTube. While they don't air all of the snarky comments about this week's news that I remember being part of the show, what makes "Last Week Tonight" special is it's long form deep investigative reports. So yes, I have been without HBO for over two years but feel like I have not missed anything.

I have been a big fan of "fake news" since The Daily Show made it popular. I still watch every Daily Show episode and Colbert's Late Show (after watching every Colbert Report) for the "fake news". I still remember years ago when Jon Stewart had to make the point that the staff were NOT journalists, they were comedians. The Daily Show and the many shows it have spawned are not "news" ... they are comedy programs. Although I also remember hearing a statistic that more people got their "news" from The Daily Show than actual news sources. And while I watch an hour of broadcast news from real journalists most days, there are times where I feel the comedy news shows are more informative. Although they do get mean spirited from time to time.

I'll probably enjoy having HBO back if/when it returns. Hopefully DISH gets a nice integration with their receivers.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> I'll probably enjoy having HBO back if/when it returns. *Hopefully DISH gets a nice integration with their receivers.*


To that point...


James Long said:


> *17 changes seen 5/14/21 at 6:03pm ET (v24)*
> 
> *New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
> 25088 APP (Application) added to 110° TP 21 (VOD XiP Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) xED
> ...


Possibly the HBO Max app, customized for each version of the Hopper? (Four Hopper models, four APP channel numbers in testing...)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Amazon is available on "Hopper 3 or Hopper with Sling (or a 4K Joey or Joey 3 connected to a Hopper 3 or Hopper with Sling)". Channel 301 and 372.
Netflix is available on "Wally, Hopper 3, Hopper w/ Sling, or Hopper Duo and any linked Joey". Channel 302.
YouTube is available on "Hopper 3 or Hopper with Sling". Channel 371.

There were four app channels (25084-25087) uplinked from February through last Thursday and four (25080-25083) that have been uplinked since December.
Coincidence or connected? I do not know.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, since my 6 year old 4K HDTV will not load HBO MAX maybe An HBO MAX app on my Hopper 3 will let me use my AT&T wireless login to watch HOB Max on something other than my PC or my Phone. However I just discovered yesterday that I can cast my phone to the TV.

NEVER MIND! (Emily Latella)


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

Just read the news about the Warner Media spinoff. I wondered if it would lead to HBO back on dish. From this thread it sounds as if it's in the offing. Can't happen soon enough for me -- been getting it via Amazon prime which is less than optimal, and sounds like it's going away. The key to success for me will be good Hopper integration, James said. Streaming HBO on the Prime Video app is a PITA. I have it on Tivo, Dish, and a Firestick and all three suck -- trick play is so difficult as to be nonexistent. If you miss what John Oliver said, good luck just trying to back up a couple of secs. Not to mention that I've finally given up trying to catch anything live and just wait till I can stream it the next day.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pogo said:


> Just read the news about the Warner Media spinoff.


As AT&T is reportedly maintaining a 71% holding, there's a question of how much operational freedom these new entities will be granted.

AT&T is farming out the operation of their holdings and that doesn't come with a substantial influx of cash that they need immediately. How much of the AT&T stank that gets covered over and how much rope the new operations are given by their respective Boards remains to be seen.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

I think you may have misread the release:

"AT&T's shareholders will get the majority of the shares in the combined company, at 71%, while Discovery's shareholders will get 29%." Not at all the same thing as ATT retaining a 71% stake. What ATT gets is $43 billion. Or roughly half what the paid for Time Warner.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

The dividend cut AT&T announced is a slap in the face for shareholders. Many hold it for the dividend income, which has risen steadily for 36 years. Cutting it now suggests management is really desperate.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pogo said:


> "AT&T's shareholders will get the majority of the shares in the combined company, at 71%, while Discovery's shareholders will get 29%." Not at all the same thing as ATT retaining a 71% stake. What ATT gets is $43 billion. Or roughly half what the paid for Time Warner.


While there's not a direct corporate connection, the same shareholders owning the companies along with sharing some board members often fosters more than a little of the same old same old.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> While there's not a direct corporate connection, the same shareholders owning the companies along with sharing some board members often fosters more than a little of the same old same old.


Harsh - Give it up. AT&T is selling WarnerMedia and there will be NO board members in common. Please stop repeating your lies.

This thread is about the HBO/Cinemax potential return to DISH. Not AT&T's divestments and restructuring.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

VOD links have been added to channels 310 HBO and 307 Cinemax.
(Channels not yet available.)


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> VOD links have been added to channels 310 HBO and 307 Cinemax.
> (Channels not yet available.)


Ha! Real subtle with their VOD Network Name:


James Long said:


> 310 HBO VOD Network Name: *nhbo*


NHBO, as in Not HBO. ("No HBO to see here, move along.") Yeah, Dish is doing a real good job of keeping this info from leaking out.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I sub to AEP. I saw in the uplink activity that hbo and cinemax is showing, but they not on my tv guide.


----------



## Claude A Greiner (Dec 8, 2018)

Just because it’s in the uplink report doesn’t mean the channels are available yet. 

We still don’t know for sure if Dish will even get HBO back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

comizzou573 said:


> I sub to AEP. I saw in the uplink activity that hbo and cinemax is showing, but they not on my tv guide.


"Available" only to a small group of receivers, presumably for testing - which is why they are marked "Available (Limited)".

There will be an update when (if) the channels become available.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> There will be an update when (if) the channels become available.


It wouldn't surprise me if Dish pulls the same stunt they did when they launched Black News Channel. They could move all of the HBO and Cinemax channels to different channel numbers at the same time that they actually become available. That way, the uplink report would catch the channels moving to a different number, but not the change in the Availability status.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

8,017 reports since May 2010 ... sometimes the computer acts up.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

Just browsing for VOD -- browsing by channel it took me two trips past it to realized that HBO was in the list. One movie available. I'm beginning to believe it'll be real one day.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

pogo said:


> Just browsing for VOD -- browsing by channel it took me two trips past it to realized that HBO was in the list. *One movie available.* I'm beginning to believe it'll be real one day.


Season 1, episode 5 of _Bez Vedomi (The Sleepers)_ in case anyone was wondering. I thought I would save you the trouble of looking.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HBO is sleeping.

No changes noted since May ... the VOD links were added at the end of May. Apparently this is the first program added. (HBO wasn't showing in the "On Demand - Browse by Channel" screen on Thursday.)

*Changes seen 5/26/21 at 3:14pm ET (v16)*

307 MAX Cinemax East 110° TP 19 HD Hidden - VOD Link Added
307 MAX Cinemax East 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - VOD Link Added
307 MAX Cinemax East 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - VOD Link Added
307 MAX Cinemax East 61.5° TP 13 HD Hidden - VOD Link Added
310 HBO HBO (East) 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - VOD Link Added
310 HBO HBO (East) 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - VOD Link Added
310 HBO HBO (East) 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - VOD Link Added
310 HBO HBO (East) 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - VOD Link Added
310 HBO HBO (East) 61.5° TP 9 HD Hidden - VOD Link Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
307 MAX VOD Network Name: *cnmx*
307 MAX VOD Network Name: *cnmx*
307 MAX VOD Network Name: *cnmx*
307 MAX VOD Network Name: *cnmx*
310 HBO VOD Network Name: *nhbo*
310 HBO VOD Network Name: *nhbo*
310 HBO VOD Network Name: *nhbo*
310 HBO VOD Network Name: *nhbo*
310 HBO VOD Network Name: *nhbo*


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think this might be related to Amazon Prime. I notice that I didn't see hbo max when Amazon prime was added to dish hopper 2. After this update hbo max is available to subscribe to through Amazon Prime


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The channel has disappeared from my On Demand. If anyone still sees it, try to play the show and see what price / error you are shown.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> The channel has disappeared from my On Demand. If anyone still sees it, try to play the show and see what price / error you are shown.


I didn't try playing it when I saw it last night, but it said "Free On Demand" next to the episode in the list (of just the one episode) after I clicked on it. Sadly, it has disappeared for me now, too. For what it's worth, my Hopper 3 was deactivated at the time that I saw the HBO listing. (I only activate my purchased Hopper 3 on days when I actually use it. I keep a ViP222k activated most of the time instead because it is cheaper.) So, this leads me to believe that the event truly was Free.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

crodrules said:


> I didn't try playing it when I saw it last night, but it said "Free On Demand" next to the episode in the list (of just the one episode) after I clicked on it. Sadly, it has disappeared for me now, too. For what it's worth, my Hopper 3 was deactivated at the time that I saw the HBO listing. (I only activate my purchased Hopper 3 on days when I actually use it. I keep a ViP222k activated most of the time instead because it is cheaper.) So, this leads me to believe that the event truly was Free.


As an experiment, I activated my Hopper 3, let it take a fresh guide download, and checked again. No change.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

Didn't try playing the VOD, and now it's gone. However HBO is now showing in My Channels on the amazon prime app. (I do subscribe through 
amazon prime.) I tried to play the last episode of Late Night and it wanted $2.99. Tried the last episode of Number One Ladies Detective Agency and it just didn't play -- kicked me back to the start screen.


----------



## Mister Coke (Jan 23, 2015)

Friday HBO is on Dish Studio.....


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

Mister Coke said:


> Friday HBO is on Dish Studio.....


It wouldn't be the first time Dish has put content on Dish Studio from a channel that they are planning to add. However, the actual launch of the channel(s) may still be months away. For example, right now Dish Studio is showing _Opry LIVE from Nashville_, from Circle. Dish Studio has been showing Circle's content for quite awhile now, but Circle only very recently showed up in the uplink report as "Available (Limited)" which means still in testing, but presumably closer to actually being launched.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

crodrules said:


> It wouldn't be the first time Dish has put content on Dish Studio from a channel that they are planning to add. However, the actual launch of the channel(s) may still be months away. For example, right now Dish Studio is showing _Opry LIVE from Nashville_, from Circle. Dish Studio has been showing Circle's content for quite awhile now, but Circle only very recently showed up in the uplink report as "Available (Limited)" which means still in testing, but presumably closer to actually being launched.


But the Circle content is not labeled as Circle content. The HBO content coming up IS labeled as HBO / HBO MAX, intending to drive subscriptions (just like the MGM, Showtime or other channels' content on 102).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

syphix said:


> But the Circle content is not labeled as Circle content. The HBO content coming up IS labeled as HBO / HBO MAX, intending to drive subscriptions (just like the MGM, Showtime or other channels' content on 102).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I seem to remember Dish doing the same thing, quite a long time back, with some specific episodes of Netflix shows. That doesn't mean that Netflix ever launched a linear channel, nor does Dish offer a bundle that includes Netflix. The HBO Max stuff may be a similar-type promotion.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

crodrules said:


> I seem to remember Dish doing the same thing, quite a long time back, with some specific episodes of Netflix shows. That doesn't mean that Netflix ever launched a linear channel, nor does Dish offer a bundle that includes Netflix. The HBO Max stuff may be a similar-type promotion.


DISH supports Netflix on their better receivers. A "free preview" to advertise Netflix fits in with all the other "free preview" shows on that service.

The Grand Ole Opry from Circle was a pandemic addition (trying to keep the "we have not missed a week" history intact. Apparently viewership is good and they have decided to keep the show on the air even though they are back to full audiences.

Lots of good indications that HBO will be back soon ... two months of testing to get it right?


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> The Grand Ole Opry from Circle was a pandemic addition (trying to keep the "we have not missed a week" history intact. Apparently viewership is good and they have decided to keep the show on the air even though they are back to full audiences.


The Opry didn't need Circle or DISH to keep doing their live shows at the Grand Ole Opry House each week or to broadcast them on WSM-FM here in Nashville. Their history is as the longest-running live radio program in the world. Very few of their live performances have been available on TV over the years.

I did find it odd, though, that Circle and DISH agreed to just put the live Opry shows on 102 rather than DISH adding the entire Circle channel. That said, Circle has also been livestreaming the Opry each week for free on YouTube. The entire Circle channel also streams for free in the Peacock and Xumo apps, maybe elsewhere too. And it's available OTA here in Nashville and certain other markets.


----------



## Mister Coke (Jan 23, 2015)

Now Thursday at 12 am HBO is on Dist Studio...


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> I did find it odd, though, that Circle and DISH agreed to just put the live Opry shows on 102 rather than DISH adding the entire Circle channel.


I can think of one reason why they did that: 102 is a free channel that is always available to everyone using Dish. This way, they can provide it as some additional free entertainment during the pandemic. They could have launched the entire Circle channel and simply had an extended free preview of the channel to accomplish the same thing. However, such a preview probably would not have been announced properly (especially if it were indefinite) and Dish likely would have gotten complaints from subscribers who miss having the channel, whenever the preview finally ended.

If Circle is anything like any of Dish's other recent diginet launches, it will likely require at least AT120 or higher, and there will be no preview at launch.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

crodrules said:


> I can think of one reason why they did that: 102 is a free channel that is always available to everyone using Dish. This way, they can provide it as some additional free entertainment during the pandemic. They could have launched the entire Circle channel and simply had an extended free preview of the channel to accomplish the same thing. However, such a preview probably would not have been announced properly (especially if it were indefinite) and Dish likely would have gotten complaints from subscribers who miss having the channel, whenever the preview finally ended.
> 
> If Circle is anything like any of Dish's other recent diginet launches, it will likely require at least AT120 or higher, and there will be no preview at launch.


Seems like they could've just added Circle to the AT120 and higher packages, while at the same time also featuring the live Opry broadcasts on channel 102, free for everyone. Who knows, I'm sure it comes down to money somehow. Maybe DISH will soon carry the full channel.

As for HBO and HBO Max, I'll be surprised if they don't return to DISH this week given all the signs popping up.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

HBO IS coming&#8230;why else would they be populating their On Demand library with titles? Text search won't bring them up, but voice search will.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

Ah yes, the always quirky voice search. I remember when it would try to find YouTube videos on Wally and Hopper Duo, both of which completely lacked the YouTube app at the time. I suppose YouTube was quickly added to those models after that. Oh wait...  

In any event, actually clicking on the episode shown in the first picture above results in an Info screen that says "Available On Demand until 2/7" but then there are no options to actually watch it, nor any info on how to subscribe. The only button that shows up in the lower-left is "Close."


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

crodrules said:


> Ah yes, the always quirky voice search. I remember when it would try to find YouTube videos on Wally and Hopper Duo, both of which completely lacked the YouTube app at the time. I suppose YouTube was quickly added to those models after that. Oh wait...
> 
> In any event, actually clicking on the episode shown in the first picture above results in an Info screen that says "Available On Demand until 2/7" but then there are no options to actually watch it, nor any info on how to subscribe. The only button that shows up in the lower-left is "Close."


 Neither of these shows were just resubmissions to their on demand library from back when DISH had HBO before. They're both NEW listings. In fact, rather recent listings, in John Oliver's case.

This, along with the channel 102 show listings, gives me a good feeling that tomorrow will be a big day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

Maybe we have to wait until after each episode airs on channel 102, before that episode will actually be available On Demand? It is good to see some On Demand stuff show up, and even have some random episodes featured on channel 102. I guess I am simply the pessimist here, until the channels actually get added.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

crodrules said:


> Maybe we have to wait until after each episode airs on channel 102, before that episode will actually be available On Demand? It is good to see some On Demand stuff show up, and even have some random episodes featured on channel 102. I guess I am simply the pessimist here, until the channels actually get added.


The only episodes they're airing on 102 are pilot episodes or first episodes of the latest season. It's just to give a taste of it to encourage subscriptions. They're never going to show the later episodes on 102.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

syphix said:


> HBO IS coming&#8230;why else would they be populating their On Demand library with titles? Text search won't bring them up, but voice search will.


Yeah, it's hard to believe DISH would be placing all those assets into their system "just in case" they eventually someday were to add HBO.


----------



## AnonDishWorker (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello, I can confirm that HBO is returning and will officially go live tomorrow. HBO and Cinemax as well as a special HBO Max offer for DISH customers. Get ready for tomorrow!


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## AnonDishWorker (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes… we are all super excited. We’ve known about it since June so it’s really exciting to see it come to life. Now we’re just waiting on the new Hopper equipment!!!! Not much is known about that at this point


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Those that know cannot say. But those that don't know can pretend.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Changes seen 7/28/21 at 3:12pm ET (v05)*

*Channels Now Available*
307 MAX Cinemax East HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* DRM Added +xA9
308 5SMAX Five Star Max HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* DRM Added +xA9
309 MOMAX More MAX SVOD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
310 HBO HBO (East) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* DRM Added +xA9
311 HBOW HBO West HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* DRM Added +xA9
312 HBO2 HBO 2 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* DRM Added +xA9
313 HBOLT HBO Latino HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* DRM Added +xA9
314 HBOSG HBO Signature SVOD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
315 HBOFM HBO Family SVOD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

25078 VOD (310 Local) 'nhbo' On Demand added (VOD XiP Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) Network Name: *nhbo*
25079 VOD (307 Local) 'cnmx' On Demand added (VOD XiP Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited) Network Name: *cnmx*

Just add subscribers ....
(BTW: If you are not a subscriber don't expect to see channels hidden from non-subscribers.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> *Changes seen 6/23/21 at 3:18pm ET (v28)*
> 316 LEARN added (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* (Limited)


I expect we will see this channel become active tomorrow when the HBO / Cinemax packages become available to order.


----------



## AnonDishWorker (Jul 28, 2021)

Well I do know more about the new Hopper Experience than I’m leading on … but what I don’t know is the release date. I’m just hoping really soon


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I recorded Westworld on channel 102 at midnight Eastern. The program started with an ad for HBO Max and had a longer ad at the end.

12 Months of HBO Max for $12 (regular price $15) - Cinemax is separate at $10.
https://my.dish.com/hbomax-offer (link not working at 4am ET)


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

HBO Max is available for subscriptions! MyDISH.com should have a $12/month for 12 months offer available for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Wonder what they will do for Everything Pack subscribers, who had HBO and lost it when the dispute started? Do we get it back with a return to the old fee or do we have to subscribe separately, which would mean its not an Everything Pack anymore?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

BillJ said:


> Wonder what they will do for Everything Pack subscribers, who had HBO and lost it when the dispute started? Do we get it back with a return to the old fee or do we have to subscribe separately, which would mean its not an Everything Pack anymore?


HBO is not part of the Everything Pack. 
source (the FAQ at the bottom):
https://my.dish.com/upgrades/premiums/hbomax



> Q: I have America's Everything Pack, do I get HBO MAX in my package?
> A: No, but you can add an HBO MAX or Cinemax subscription to your services.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See channel 316 ....

*Channels Now Available*
316 LEARN Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

This includes the video shown after Westworld on 102 last night.

HBO Max includes HBO Max content (5800+ features) via "On Demand".
Cinemax includes a smaller Cinemax library (Cinemax OD 650 features).
More content is available via the apps.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

HBO and Dish End 3-year-old Carriage Battle


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH adds HBO Max, HBO and Cinemax, brings more content to viewers nationwide

- DISH customers can now access HBO Max streaming platform and HBO and Cinemax linear networks with wide portfolio of on-demand content
- DISH offers current customers a 10-day free preview of HBO and Cinemax
- HBO Max features new Warner Bros. movies same day as theater releases

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., July 29, 2021 /PRNewswire/ -- DISH Network announced today that the popular HBO Max streaming platform, as well as the HBO and Cinemax premium networks are now available to DISH TV customers nationwide through a new agreement with WarnerMedia. Tied to the launch and for a limited time, DISH is offering customers a 10-day free preview to access HBO and Cinemax.

"Our number one priority at DISH is and always has been to provide our customers the best entertainment experience," said Brian Neylon, Group President, DISH TV. "Our customers now have greater choice in the content they can access. HBO Max and Cinemax offer iconic, beloved and acclaimed content that our customers will enjoy."

DISH TV customers can subscribe to the HBO Max Ad Free plan for $12 per month for up to 12 months when they subscribe by October 27, 2021, a discount off its standard $14.99 per month pricing. The subscription includes access to the entire HBO service, DC's iconic superheroes, exclusive Max Originals and much more. Plus, throughout 2021, customers will revel in the biggest Warner Bros. movies, premiering in theaters and on HBO Max on the same day and available on the platform for 31 days from release. Additionally, DISH TV customers will get six live channels, including HBO, HBO Family and HBO Signature, as well as access to thousands of movies and shows on demand.

DISH TV customers can also subscribe to Cinemax for $10 per month. The subscription includes access to some of the biggest Hollywood hits, action-packed original series and behind-the-scenes exclusives. DISH TV customers will get three live channels, including Cinemax, 5-Star Max and More Max, as well as access to thousands of movies on demand.

"When we launched HBO Max, we set out to make it available to customers everywhere they chose to access premium content, and today's launch with DISH is a key addition to our distribution strategy for the platform," said Scott Miller, Executive Vice President of Business & Legal Affairs for WarnerMedia. "We're excited that DISH customers can now access all that HBO Max - as well as our premium linear networks - have to offer."

HBO Max is WarnerMedia's direct-to-consumer streaming offering, with over 13,000 hours of curated premium content. The platform is home to best-in-class quality entertainment, featuring the greatest array of storytelling for all audiences with the iconic brands of HBO, Warner Bros., DC, Cartoon Network, Adult Swim, Turner Classic Movies and more.

This summer, HBO Max features the first film in the MUSIC BOX series, Woodstock 99: Peace, Love and Rage; the groundbreaking new comedy special, Tig Nataro: Drawn; returning series Back On The Record With Bob Costas; a new documentary series, Small Town News: KPVM Pahrump; and a new season of Hard Knocks: The Dallas Cowboys from HBO Sports and NFL Films. Fans can also catch up on the Emmy® Award-nominated, breakout Max Original series The Flight Attendant and Hacks ahead of their anticipated second season premieres.This fall brings a new limited series Scenes From A Marriage, starring Oscar Isaac and Jessica Chastain, and the anticipated third season of the critically acclaimed Emmy Award-winning series Succession.

On-demand HBO and Cinemax content requires an internet-connected DISH Hopper or Wally. Access to the HBO Max app requires a compatible streaming device and internet connection. The 10-day free preview runs from August 6 through August 15.

For more information about the HBO Max, HBO and Cinemax a la carte packages, please visit my.dish.com.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

AnonDishWorker said:


> Well I do know more about the *new Hopper Experience *than I'm leading on &#8230; but what I don't know is the release date. I'm just hoping really soon


Great, it sounds like yet another new UI that will be rolling out on the existing Hoppers, that we will have to get used to all over again...

Good to hear about HBO Max finally being added. I had been considering getting the $9.99 per month ad-supported plan directly from HBO Max. If Dish could offer a discount on *that* plan, then I would be interested. Being able to access the HBO Max app directly on the Hopper 3 would also be a good thing, if/when that option ever becomes available.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

James Long said:


> DISH adds HBO Max, HBO and Cinemax, brings more content to viewers nationwide
> 
> - DISH customers can now access HBO Max streaming platform and HBO and Cinemax linear networks with wide portfolio of on-demand content
> - DISH offers current customers a 10-day free preview of HBO and Cinemax
> ...


Will the 211k get HBO/Cinemax? I just checked and there is no sign of them, not even under All Channels. I do get Dish Anywhere on the Fire Stick though. I wonder if they are listed there?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Do you see channel 316 ("learn")?

You should be able to get the satellite HBO/Cinemax channels (HBO 310/311/312/313, Cinemax 307/308) but NOT the three stream only channels or On Demand). 307-315 will not show in the guide until one subscribes.

The HBO Max subscription includes online access through other devices so you can watch HBO Max online content via other devices once you subscribe.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I get 316, but there is no sign of the HBO/Cinemax 307-316 channels. I wonder if I should unplug and plug it back in?
I just checked Dish Anywhere with the Fire Stick and HBO & Cinemax are listed but locked, since I have not subscribed. But at least they are listed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As stated as clearly as possible, multiple times. The new Cinemax/HBO channels will not appear on the receiver unless the receiver is subscribed. There is no "hit" or reboot or special key sequence needed to make the unsubscribed channels show. They key to making the channels appear is to SUBSCRIBE.

The video on 316 explains the offering fairly well. The link posted above ( https://my.dish.com/hbomax-offer ) also provides information on how to subscribe to the channels.

Here is the video playing on channel 316:


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder why Dish blocked the channels, if the person was not a subscriber? I would think, having HBO in the guide to show it is back and to entice someone to subscribe. Most viewers may not even realize the channels have returned. I called a couple of friends. They had no clue. HBO/Cinemax/HBO Max have always been there on my Firestick to sub if I wanted to anyway.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

mwdxer said:


> I read something about a free period, so apparently that info is not correct.


The free preview is *August 6 - August 15*.
- The Free Preview Guru 

The article is poorly written, in my opinion. It teases up front with a sub-headline about the 10-day free period, but then it buries that lead with the details not appearing until all the way at the end of the article. By that point, most people have stopped reading if they are not interested in the long list of original content being promoted in the paragraph above that.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> As stated as clearly as possible, multiple times. The new Cinemax/HBO channels will not appear on the receiver unless the receiver is subscribed.


This is a mistake on Dish's part, in my opinion. All of the other premium packages have at least some standard-def channels that will show up on the All Channels list even if you do not subscribe to them. This is the best way to "advertise" to people just casually scrolling through the guide that Dish actually carries the channels. I would bet that most people will see a channel simply labeled "Learn" in the EPG and not even bother to stop to see what it actually is. If the channel were labeled better, such as *HBO-I* (HBO Info) then *that* might attract people's attention. Also, channel 316 is *also* flagged as "Hidden." This does not seem to be a good idea if this is intended to be a free channel available to everyone, for the purpose of advertising for HBO. Exactly who is Dish "hiding" this channel from, and why???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> I wonder why Dish blocked the channels, if the person was not a subscriber? I would think, having HBO in the guide to show it is back and to entice someone to subscribe. Most viewers may not even realize the channels have returned. I called a couple of friends. They had no clue. HBO/Cinemax/HBO Max have always been there on my Firestick to sub if I wanted to anyway.


The "LEARN" channel on 316 serves that purpose ... and a free preview starting next week should help anyone else who is only finding new channels by seeing them in the guide.

Per the press release quoted above:


> On-demand HBO and Cinemax content requires an internet-connected DISH Hopper or Wally. Access to the HBO Max app requires a compatible streaming device and internet connection. The 10-day free preview runs from August 6 through August 15.





crodrules said:


> This is a mistake on Dish's part, in my opinion. All of the other premium packages have at least some standard-def channels that will show up on the All Channels list even if you do not subscribe to them.


The HBO channels are not uplinked in SD. They are all HD only.



crodrules said:


> I would bet that most people will see a channel simply labeled "Learn" in the EPG and not even bother to stop to see what it actually is. ... Exactly who is Dish "hiding" this channel from, and why???


Please put away the tin foil hat and end the conspiracy theories. DISH isn't trying to hide the existence of the channels. They started promotion of the channels at midnight the morning of 7/29 with a free airing of Westworld and added the LEARN channel at noon when the system was ready to handle the influx of calls. Sorry that you don't like the channel name, but the program description for channel 316 is helpful.

There is free preview content running on channel 102 and free on demand content available from both HBO and Cinemax. And there will be a long free preview just a few days away. They got this.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

James Long said:


> The "LEARN" channel on 316 serves that purpose ... and a free preview starting next week should help anyone else who is only finding new channels by seeing them in the guide.
> 
> Per the press release quoted above:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. The free preview should be interesting.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> The HBO channels are not uplinked in SD. They are all HD only.





James Long said:


> Please put away the tin foil hat and end the conspiracy theories. DISH isn't trying to hide the existence of the channels. They started promotion of the channels at midnight the morning of 7/29 with a free airing of Westworld and added the LEARN channel at noon when the system was ready to handle the influx of calls.


They are apparently trying to hide the existence of these channels from subscribers who are still using really old legacy SD-only receivers, such as my 512. Perhaps the system is not ready to handle the influx of receiver upgrade requests? Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If they really wanted to hide it from that age of receiver they could have uplinked 316 as a MPEG4 SD channel. Their marketing doesn't mention "HD only" but the mindset has shifted to where HD is the standard. We don't need no stinkin' SD. 

Most of the SD is gone from Eastern Arc - some remains on 77 but DISH now installs 61.5/72 LNBs for EA that don't pick up those channels. A lot of HD channels that will never appear in the guide unless the customer subscribes or has 77 on an older install. At least HBO Max has a barker channel. It is getting promotion that those other channels never get.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

James Long said:


> If they really wanted to hide it from that age of receiver they could have uplinked 316 as a MPEG4 SD channel. Their marketing doesn't mention "HD only" but the mindset has shifted to where HD is the standard. We don't need no stinkin' SD.
> 
> Most of the SD is gone from Eastern Arc - some remains on 77 but DISH now installs 61.5/72 LNBs for EA that don't pick up those channels. A lot of HD channels that will never appear in the guide unless the customer subscribes or has 77 on an older install. At least HBO Max has a barker channel. It is getting promotion that those other channels never get.


The problem is that not every channel is offered in HD. Some are not broadcast in HD and others Dish doesn't want to spend the money involved like Disney West. SD on Dish is not as good as SD OTA on many channels. So Dish really cuts the bandwidth.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> Their marketing doesn't mention "HD only" but the mindset has shifted to where HD is the standard. We don't need no stinkin' SD.


At the start of the last NBA and NHL seasons, Dish felt the same way about the out-of-market sports packages (NBA League Pass, NHL Center Ice). By the start of baseball season, Dish was apparently "forced" to add SD feeds again, and all three packages (NBA LP, NHL CI, and MLB Extra Innings) gained SD equivalents. I could see this HD-only move with HBO and Cinemax backfiring in a similar manner. There is a reason why Dish has not completely phased out those old receiver models yet. I would bet that there are a lot more subscribers still using those models than we might otherwise guess based on posts from power users on sites like this.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'd venture to say the opposite - it would be cheaper for DIsh to give people with such older legacy equipment something comparable that is HD capable.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

scooper said:


> I'd venture to say the opposite - it would be cheaper for DIsh to give people with such older legacy equipment something comparable that is HD capable.


Yes, that would help Dish phase out those models and get them out of the field even faster. My thought was that they should have also provided a MPEG-2 SD version of channel 316, even if it is only a slate channel: "If you want to add HBO or Cinemax, then you must upgrade your receiver to a newer model. Please call [special toll-free number] to schedule your equipment upgrade today." This would serve to better advertise for the addition of these packages, and help give people an incentive to upgrade. Of course, Dish would also then have to find a way to *hide* that message from subscribers who *already have* a Hopper or another compatible receiver.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

James Long said:


> You should be able to get the satellite HBO/Cinemax channels (HBO 310/311/312/313, Cinemax 307/308) but NOT the three stream only channels or On Demand). 307-315 will not show in the guide until one subscribes....


I took the $12 offer last afternoon (glad I looked in here first -- I was ready to bite at regular price). My hopper3 wasn't authorized till sometime this a.m.
I can now tune and record channels 310-315 manually. They still do NOT appear in the guide for me -- kind of a pita, but i presume it'll sort out in the end. Just be aware that being subscribed may not immediately make the channels appear in the guide. Not 
really complaining I'm just so damn happy to be back on a useful device.

edit: I forgot to mention that they did appear in the guide on Dish Anywhere.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

pogo said:


> I can now tune and record channels 310-315 manually. They still do NOT appear in the guide for me -- kind of a pita, but i presume it'll sort out in the end. Just be aware that being subscribed may not immediately make the channels appear in the guide.


Have you tried forcing a guide update? Go to the Diagnostics screen (press the Home button three times) then go down to Tools, then select Guide Update. After selecting the update, go back to Live TV and wait. At first, it may not look like it is doing anything, but then a pop-up should appear at the bottom of the screen to display the guide download progress. When it is done, you can go back to the guide and see if the channels appear for you then.

The other thing to check would be to go into the Settings and make sure you do not have those channels Locked. Also, try using the All Channels list or the All Subscribed list in the guide, just to make sure you are not in a custom Favorites list. Even if these channels were in your Favorites list before Dish dropped them the last time, you may still need to re-add them to your list now.

I hope these steps help.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

crodrules said:


> Have you tried forcing a guide update?


 Yes.



> The other thing to check would be to go into the Settings and make sure you do not have those channels Locked. Also, try using the All Channels list or the All Subscribed list in the guide, just to make sure you are not in a custom Favorites list. Even if these channels were in your Favorites list before Dish dropped them the last time, you may still need to re-add them to your list now.
> 
> I hope these steps help.


I'll take a look. Thanks.

edit: Thanks again. I failed to realize that at some time long ago I had set the guide to display favorites -- which of course didn't include any channels that weren't available at the time.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have the American Everything Pack and HBO and Cinemax is not showing. When I called dish network, the Philippines call center told me its a premium channel and I would have to pay for them. I was looking at showtime and starz those are listed as premium channels on dish website as part of the American Everything Pack. Sounds like people who sub to American Everything Pack and lost these channels during the dispute is going to be scammed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

comizzou573 said:


> I have the American Everything Pack and HBO and Cinemax is not showing. When I called dish network, the Philippines call center told me its a premium channel and I would have to pay for them. I was looking at showtime and starz those are listed as premium channels on dish website as part of the American Everything Pack. Sounds like people who sub to American Everything Pack and lost these channels during the dispute is going to be scammed.


DISH lowered the price of AEP after removing the HBO/Cinemax channels. Restoring the channels and increasing the price of AEP without notice would likely be seen as a greater "scam".

(The price dropped from $154.99 in January 2019 to $134.99 in January 2020 and $139.99 in January 2021. AEP is $25 higher that AT250 instead of the $50 higher that it was 2016-2019.)


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Info on channel 316, he is saying HBO $12 and MAX $10 are sold in separate subscriptions. Big question I have is why? Many years ago, DISH and others would combine HBO and MAX for one price.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

BobCulp said:


> Info on channel 316, he is saying HBO $12 and MAX $10 are sold in separate subscriptions. Big question I have is why? Many years ago, DISH and others would combine HBO and MAX for one price.


Yep, a number of years ago cable systems would do HBO/Max and Showtime/TMC as bundles. I don't think anyone has done that for lots of years. My guess is that as the prices started to rise they split them apart.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The $3 off HBO helps ... $12 for HBO, $22 for HBO/Cinemax. Not much different than it would be if the channels were bundled with others.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

BobCulp said:


> Info on channel 316, he is saying HBO $12 and MAX $10 are sold in separate subscriptions. Big question I have is why? Many years ago, DISH and others would combine HBO and MAX for one price.


Dish has always offered HBO and Cinemax as separate subscriptions. (Except for when Dish did not offer either HBO or Cinemax at all, obviously.) They had some bundle discount deals, such as $20 for both for example, but they were always also available separately for those who only want one or the other.



lparsons21 said:


> Yep, a number of years ago cable systems would do HBO/Max and Showtime/TMC as bundles. I don't think anyone has done that for lots of years. My guess is that as the prices started to rise they split them apart.


On the other hand, Dish has always bundled TMC with Showtime. There are some TMC channels that are split out (the West feeds) but those are bundled into AT250. There has never been a way to get TMC by itself on Dish.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> DISH lowered the price of AEP after removing the HBO/Cinemax channels. *Restoring the channels and increasing the price* of AEP *without notice would likely be seen as a greater "scam"*.


That didn't stop Dish from doing exactly that when Univision was restored. In that case, the price difference was only $5, but it was still an unexpected price increase for the Spanish-language packages in the middle of that year.

Another big issue with restoring the HBO and Cinemax channels to AEP would be that people would *still* complain that they are not getting *all* of the linear channels that they had before those services were dropped, especially if they do not have an internet-connected Hopper or Wally. Since Dish can't restore everything that was lost, they are probably better off not bundling the packages back together at all. This way, subscribers can decide for themselves whether the reduced services are still worth adding back.

(The new HBO Max package is actually a better deal, but *only* if you have access to streaming on a separate compatible streaming device.)


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

crodrules said:


> That didn't stop Dish from doing exactly that when Univision was restored. In that case, the price difference was only $5, but it was still an unexpected price increase for the Spanish-language packages in the middle of that year.
> 
> Another big issue with restoring the HBO and Cinemax channels to AEP would be that people would *still* complain that they are not getting *all* of the linear channels that they had before those services were dropped, especially if they do not have an internet-connected Hopper or Wally. Since Dish can't restore everything that was lost, they are probably better off not bundling the packages back together at all. This way, subscribers can decide for themselves whether the reduced services are still worth adding back.
> 
> (The new HBO Max package is actually a better deal, but *only* if you have access to streaming on a separate compatible streaming device.)


That is also what makes Dish more valuable, including streaming at no extra cost. The Fire Cube, it works out well for me.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

mwdxer said:


> That is also what makes Dish more valuable, including streaming at no extra cost.


If you mean the HBO MAX app, pretty much EVERY other cable/sat provider that sells HBO, ALSO offers HBO MAX at NO extra cost, including Comcast. All those other providers pretty much had no choice but to "go along" with it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

crodrules said:


> That didn't stop Dish from doing exactly that when Univision was restored. In that case, the price difference was only $5, but it was still an unexpected price increase for the Spanish-language packages in the middle of that year.


As you note, Univision was a $5 difference. It is also a base level channel (not a la carte or premium) and was only off for nine months. Not quite a multi-channel premium package that is a la carte.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The preview began at 7:44am ET.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

We already subscribe to HBO Max as an add-on to our Amazon Prime subscription. I'm not sure it's worthwhile to switch just to save $36 over the course of a year. Seems the only other advantage would be to have them in the EPG, but we'd still need to use a streaming device (Fire stick, Smart TV, etc.) to access all other streaming apps (Disney+, Apple+, etc.) Or am I missing something?


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

The Dish agent told me that the HBO $12 per month for one year will then go up regular price at $15. CMAX stays at $10.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> We already subscribe to HBO Max as an add-on to our Amazon Prime subscription. I'm not sure it's worthwhile to switch just to save $36 over the course of a year. Seems the only other advantage would be to have them in the EPG, but we'd still need to use a streaming device (Fire stick, Smart TV, etc.) to access all other streaming apps (Disney+, Apple+, etc.) Or am I missing something?


If your primary viewing mode is streaming, then you're probably right. I personally don't stream much beyond vod channels on dish. The integrated program guide and ability to record HBO progams I watch is not a trivial thing.

BTW, dishnetwork's claim that HBOMAX is now available on Dish is more like, well kind of. Programming that is unique to HBOMAX cannot be streamed on my Hopper 3. In other words the part of the subscription that _*is*_ HBOMAX. There is no dish app for it, and it can't be streamed from HBO OD.
So, yes, you will need some other streaming device.

If someone can show me i'm just not smart enough to know how to stream HBOMAX on my Hopper, I'd love it. I'm not that proud. Until then I can't say that HBOMAX is available on Dish network.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps "HBO Max is now available via DISH" or through DISH would be better than "on DISH". The major content is there with more live streamed channels than offered via AT&T TV streaming. On demand is available through the receiver (with Internet connection - but there isn't anyone delivering HBO Max without an Internet connection).

I'd like to see the full HBO Max app added to the Hopper. but there are thousands of titles available plus the linear channels so DISH's offering is not nothing. Paying DISH $12 per month will give you access to the full HBO Max library including "now in theaters" movies. More than the HBO with ads subscription will give you. A subscription via DISH is a full access subscription.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

James Long said:


> Perhaps "HBO Max is now available via DISH" or through DISH would be better than "on DISH". The major content is there with more live streamed channels than offered via AT&T TV streaming. On demand is available through the receiver (with Internet connection - but there isn't anyone delivering HBO Max without an Internet connection).
> 
> I'd like to see the full HBO Max app added to the Hopper. but there are thousands of titles available plus the linear channels so DISH's offering is not nothing. Paying DISH $12 per month will give you access to the full HBO Max library including "now in theaters" movies. More than the HBO with ads subscription will give you. A subscription via DISH is a full access subscription.


Peace. I didn't mean to imply that the dish offer is nothing. It's a great offer -- but I still have to stream the HBOMAX stuff somewhere else. As for the app, it would be a start, but most of the streaming apps are a PITA. I currently stream from HBOMAX.com on a browser on my media server because firestick and prime video access was so obnoxious.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> Paying DISH $12 per month will give you access to the full HBO Max library including "now in theaters" movies. More than the HBO with ads subscription will give you. A subscription via DISH is a full access subscription.


More importantly at the moment, the *free preview* is a full-access subscription. This allows me to delay my plans to add the ad-supported plan directly through HBO Max until after the free preview ends. 

My preference is still to save money with the $9.99 plan. The only drawbacks are the limited ads on some content (most of which I probably won't watch anyway, just sticking to the ad-free HBO-branded stuff) and the lack of access to new theatrical releases, which will eventually become available through the cheaper plan after a delay anyway. So to me, it is still not worth the extra money for slightly earlier access to some content, even at Dish's $12 price. Others may be willing to pay that though, and it still beats the regular $14.99 rate.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

pogo said:


> Peace. I didn't mean to imply that the dish offer is nothing. It's a great offer -- but I still have to stream the HBOMAX stuff somewhere else. As for the app, it would be a start, but most of the streaming apps are a PITA. I currently stream from HBOMAX.com on a browser on my media server because firestick and prime video access was so obnoxious.


And you can still do so using a HBO Max subscription via DISH. 

There is a fair amount of content available via the receiver. I was able to catch up on one of the series that ended after DISH dropped the channels in 2018 - all through On Demand. The other series has been posting its shows on YouTube so I didn't need HBO for those. Back episodes are part of DISH On Demand. Not all of HBO's content, but a fair amount.

It looks like I'll need to use the app for "Space Jam".


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Last few posts have addressed the issue I'm concerned about. I'm fine with HBOMAX requiring a streaming app but I don't understand why DISH is not offering it on Hopper 2 and 3 just as they do with Netflix or Amazon. Since my 70" Sony is not listed as compatible directly with the HBOMAX app, I'm left with watching on my 27" computer monitor or adding even more hardware to my TV. Not having the app as part of the Hopper doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I finally got the HBO Max app to download on my TV. Apparently it is a large app and I had to delete several other apps (pre-installed but unused) to make space for the new app.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

BillJ said:


> I'm fine with HBOMAX requiring a streaming app but I don't understand why DISH is not offering it on Hopper 2 and 3 just as they do with Netflix or Amazon.


Perhaps part of the issue is whether such an app would also work for those who subscribe to the ad-supported HBO Max plan directly through HBO Max. Dish does not offer the ad-supported HBO Max plan. However, unlike Netflix or Amazon, the full ad-free HBO Max *is* available through Dish.

So, if Dish is going to go to the trouble of developing such an app, then Dish may want to restrict it to only the plan that they actually offer. (Furthermore, they may even restrict it to only subscribers who get HBO Max *through Dish*.) In that case, Dish would likely get complaints from subscribers who already pay for HBO Max separately, but are unable to access HBO Max through the Dish app. Alternatively, if the Dish HBO Max app *did *offer access to the cheaper ad-supported plan (requiring a separate subscription directly through HBO Max) then an app on the Dish receiver would, in effect, be advertising for a cheaper way to get the content from a competitor, rather than get it *from Dish*. Maybe Dish felt that it would not even be worth it to offer the app at all in the first place. That way, Dish cannot be accused of discriminating. *Everyone* needs to use a separate streaming device.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps DISH could get a cut of anyone who would pay $9.99 or $14.99 to HBO instead of paying $12 through DISH and getting the linear channels and integrated VOD?

I believe it is more of a technological reason - although they may still be working on getting it to work on DISH hardware.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Perhaps DISH could get a cut of anyone who would pay $9.99 or $14.99 to HBO instead of paying $12 through DISH and getting the linear channels and integrated VOD?
> 
> I believe it is more of a technological reason - although they may still be working on getting it to work on DISH hardware.


I don't think the $9.99 w/ads is available any way other than direct with HBO Max. At least I haven't seen anybody offering it.
Not surprising since Starz and Showtime have discounted annual rates but only if you buy direct from them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't think the $9.99 w/ads is available any way other than direct with HBO Max. At least I haven't seen anybody offering it.
> Not surprising since Starz and Showtime have discounted annual rates but only if you buy direct from them.


I believe Crodrules' thought was that DISH would provide an open app like the Amazon and Netflix apps where DISH customers subscribe direct with the services. If there was such an open app people could choose the cheaper service.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> I believe Crodrules' thought was that DISH would provide an open app like the Amazon and Netflix apps where DISH customers subscribe direct with the services. If there was such an open app people could choose the cheaper service.


Yes, and furthermore I know from experience that the Netflix app works just fine on my Hopper even while the receiver is deactivated. This is another nice perk of having purchased Dish receivers, since the apps still work with no Dish service whatsoever. I also find that the guide in Dish's Locast app is much nicer than the guide in the Roku Locast app. So, this is good for Dish customers (or former Dish customers). However, Dish may not appreciate customers continuing to use their equipment in this way without subscribing to Dish service.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

End preview.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> End preview.


Before Midnight on the West Coast even


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Turned on at 7:44am ET the day before the announce preview dates. Sorry you lost seven minutes at the end.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

James Long said:


> End preview.





DJ Lon said:


> Before Midnight on the West Coast even





James Long said:


> Turned on at 7:44am ET the day before the announce preview dates. Sorry you lost seven minutes at the end.


I have noticed with other premium package previews (at least on the SD feeds) that the actual end time varies for each channel, depending on what that channel is showing. In other words, if a movie ends after 3:00 AM Eastern, then you will continue to get that channel for the entire movie, rather than have the feed get cut off in the middle of a show. So, if a movie starts right before 3:00 AM, that specific channel's preview may well last until almost 6:00 AM (or later) if they are showing a particularly long movie. 

Of course, with no SD feeds of the HBO or Cinemax channels, I am not sure if the cutoff works the same way for them on the HD feeds.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As stated by DISH:
"Free Previews typically become available at 5:00pm ET the day before the listed start date and end at 2:00am ET the day after the listed end date."

HD previews are done by changing the package that the channel is in (hence the uplink activity) while SD previews are normally done through flags in the EPG.

Now the excitement is over, I'm still happy to see the channels back on DISH.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

FWIF, I called Dish yesterday to sign up for HBO and Cinemax. In the conversation I mentioned I was unhappy they hadn't included the HBOMAX app on the receiver. The CSR said that is something they are working on. They know their customers prefer having apps like Netflix and Prime on their Dish receivers so they don't have to change inputs and they plan to add the HBOMAX app as soon as possible.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

If the HBO Max app does get added to the Dish receivers, hopefully it will be less glitchy than the HBO Max app on the Roku that I am currently using.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I could say something about using the Roku as compared to FireTV, but I won't....


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

scooper said:


> I could say something about using the Roku as compared to FireTV, but I won't....


That is one reason I have both the Roku and Fire Stick. Also different apps offered on different streaming devices.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

scooper said:


> I could say something about using the Roku as compared to FireTV, but I won't....


Since I don't have a FireTV, that advice wouldn't do me any good anyway... 

Most of my problems come from continuing to use an older model Roku stick. On the built-in Roku with my 4K Smart TV, the HBO Max app still has some glitches, but is much easier to use by comparison. However, most of my viewing is in my bedroom on my older non-Smart TV, hence the stick. As long as I *can* continue to get it to work (and the HBO Max app *will* work on it eventually after enough attempts, if I am stubborn enough) then I will continue to use the stick. I am a glutton for punishment. After all, I stuck with Dish for over 21 years...


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

BillJ said:


> FWIF, I called Dish yesterday to sign up for HBO and Cinemax. In the conversation I mentioned I was unhappy they hadn't included the HBOMAX app on the receiver. The CSR said that is something they are working on. They know their customers prefer having apps like Netflix and Prime on their Dish receivers so they don't have to change inputs and they plan to add the HBOMAX app as soon as possible.


As a new HBO Max subscriber, I received a survey invitation from them in my email this week. In the survey, one of the things I complained about was the lack of a HBO Max app on Dish receivers, specifically the Hopper 3 and Wally. Maybe if we keep up the pressure on both ends, they will actually get around to getting this app added for Dish subscribers.


----------

